# Wait a sec...was this supposed to be a *teaching* moment?



## Swordlady (Aug 9, 2006)

I posted one of my tameshigiri videos on _***LINK REMOVED***_  a couple months ago, mainly for online archival purposes.  This one fellow commented on my video, and commented about my "distancing".  He in turn posted a video reply, which was supposed to demonstrate "proper" distancing and technique.

I couldn't find the video reply, but suspect it is one of the two videos in his profile:

[FONT=arial, verdana, helvetica]_***LINK REMOVED***_
_***LINK REMOVED***_

I'm not sure what I was supposed to get out of those videos.  But I wasn't impressed by what I saw.  :idunno:
[/FONT]



_*mod note: links removed on request of OP._


----------



## MartialIntent (Aug 9, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> _***LINK REMOVED***_


SL, thanks for posting that up. I guess in whatever endeavor or however diligently we practice, there are always those who know better than us. Though for some unknown reason, when I watched the videos of your would-be critic I kept being subconsciously reminded of this:
_***LINK REMOVED***_

Keep it up!
Respects!


----------



## Mcura (Aug 9, 2006)

I had a look at this person's Youtube profile.  

Uh ... yeah, whatever dude.  :idunno:


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 9, 2006)

Heh.  Read some of the comments others made, and it's clear that he has a very short fuse, indeed.  Not exactly someone who should be trusted with shinken.  

Jen, as far as I can see, there's nothing wrong with your distancing.


----------



## Ninjamom (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, SL, I don't understand what he's going on about, especially since you said right under your video that this was your very first tameshigiri experience.

It is unfortunate that most people are better at criticizing others than any other sport or pastime.  I think you could have posted a video of Musashi and still gotten a series of others posting how 'bad' it was.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 9, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> [FONT=arial, verdana, helvetica]I'm not sure what I was supposed to get out of those videos. But I wasn't impressed by what I saw. :idunno:
> [/FONT]


Don't feel bad. There was a bunch of Bullshido morons crticizing a vid of our (Bujinkan) grandmaster that someone had posted to Youtube. I guess because he wasn't rolling around gropin--er, grappling...


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 9, 2006)

Ninjamom said:
			
		

> Yeah, SL, I don't understand what he's going on about, especially since you said right under your video that this was your very first tameshigiri experience.
> 
> It is unfortunate that most people are better at criticizing others than any other sport or pastime. I think you could have posted a video of Musashi and still gotten a series of others posting how 'bad' it was.


 
Actually...it was my second attempt at tameshigiri, and I am the first to say that I still suck.    Seriously...I don't have a problem with honest feedback.  I *do* have a problem with this particular fellow, because he was quick to pick apart my form - but doesn't appear to be equally open to others critiquing _him_ as well.  On top of that, he boasted about how "perfect" his techniques are.  If you're going to put your training footage on the Net, of course others are going to pick your form apart.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2006)

Any video can be critisized to pieces.  More importantly let this person just live in their world and work on what your sensei wants you to do!  You train in an excellent dojo with a fantastic teacher.  Just keep working
on your form and bugger what anyone outside of your school thinks!  Some people just love to be that monday morning quarterback.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kreth (Aug 9, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Any video can be critisized to pieces. More importantly let this person just live in their world and work on what your sensei wants you to do! You train in an excellent dojo with a fantastic teacher. Just keep working
> on your form and bugger what anyone outside of your school thinks! Some people just love to be that monday morning quarterback.


BTW Brian, your form is a little sloppy in your avatar.



:uhyeah:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2006)

Besides, what you and he were doing are completely different.  He was cutting water bottles which is different then tatami mats.  Also if I recall you made a couple of cuts on a mat that was just balancing on a stand which is difficult.  Just enjoy your training.  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Shodan (Aug 9, 2006)

Jennifer- You're missing the point, my friend!!  It was all about the hat!!  :asian:


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 9, 2006)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Jennifer- You're missing the point, my friend!! It was all about the hat!! :asian:


 
Oh yeah...of course!  Silly me.  :lol:


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 9, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Though for some unknown reason, when I watched the videos of your would-be critic I kept being subconsciously reminded of this:
> _***LINK REMOVED***_



A funny bit of trivia pertaining to that scene from Indiana Jones:

Harrison Ford was struck with SEVERE dysentery on that day of shooting. The script originally called for him to beat the Cairo swordsman down with his whip... but, take after take, they just couldn't get the scene right... and Ford REALLY HAD TO GO! Finally, he just shot the guy. Luckily, the swordsman saw it coming, and improvised along with Ford. The Director yelled, "CUT! PRINT! I LOVE IT!"... and movie history was made! Re-watch it with that in mind! It&#8217;s just too funny!

:samurai: :whip1:

:roflmao:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> BTW Brian, your form is a little sloppy in your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:


 
Hey Kreth,

I know, I know but sloppiness is my trademark! (at least around the dinner table)
:ultracool 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kreth (Aug 9, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Hey Kreth,
> 
> I know, I know but sloppiness is my trademark! (at least around the dinner table)
> :ultracool


Ah, you're not allowed any sharp/pointy objects either? :idunno: It's a real ***** trying to eat pork chops with a spoon... 



:uhyeah:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Ah, you're not allowed any sharp/pointy objects either?
> 
> :uhyeah:


 
Nope! :rofl:  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 9, 2006)

> I posted one of my tameshigiri videos on _***LINK REMOVED***_ a couple months ago, mainly for online archival purposes. This one fellow commented on my video, and commented about my "distancing". He in turn posted a video reply, which was supposed to demonstrate "proper" distancing and technique.


  Hi Jennifer,
  I looked at your video, and it wasn't bad at all for your level of training. The only things that I saw wrong, were things that will fix themselves with experience.

  As for the fellow with the hats (he really loves hats!) ... anybody that cuts any sort of target out of another person's hands is a complete and absolute moron, and should be put away before he ends up killing someone and getting my swords taken away! 

  You committed two internet sins Jennifer. First, you posted a video of yourself on YouTube. Second, you actually listened to an anonymous internet person.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2006)

pgsmith said:
			
		

> ... anybody that cuts any sort of target out of another person's hands is a complete and absolute moron, and should be put away before he ends up killing someone and getting my swords taken away!


 
How true!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 9, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I guess because he wasn't rolling around gropin--er, grappling...


Or fondlin... 

His vids reminds me of this (must be the hat).... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb7ClXX3jUQ

:rofl:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Or fondlin...
> 
> His vids reminds me of this (must be the hat).... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb7ClXX3jUQ
> 
> :rofl:


 
Must be a hat thing!  Gotta love Ninjai though.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## pstarr (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, nifty hats!  I think maybe he's been watching too many "Lone Wolf" movies...  And he's awfully hard on water bottles.

Frankly, anyone who would place a student/friend/pet idiot at extreme risk like he did shouldn't be allowed to carry a butter knife.

And - he has some flaws in his grip and draw.  I'll bet THAT'D trip his trigger...


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 10, 2006)

pgsmith said:
			
		

> Hi Jennifer,
> I looked at your video, and it wasn't bad at all for your level of training. The only things that I saw wrong, were things that will fix themselves with experience.
> 
> As for the fellow with the hats (he really loves hats!) ... anybody that cuts any sort of target out of another person's hands is a complete and absolute moron, and should be put away before he ends up killing someone and getting my swords taken away!
> ...



I've posted videos of myself on the Net several times, usually uploaded onto my Comcast online storage.  But since I wanted to use something a little more "permanent", I decided to upload a few onto YouTube.  I don't mind honest critique, but not from some braggart who calls his own technique "perfect", especially when he's...not.

The guy in the hat sent me this message:



> at no point did i say TAAA DDAAAA...no one picked a card from a deck...no one pulled a rabbit out of a hat. can y ou or can you not equal my sword sill with your own? you have no sense of balance, two years and your school allows you to practice with a real sword? says volumes of your school. i was not allowed a real sword untill i had proficiency in it. you are far more dangerous then i. no control, no distanceing, and no balance not even beginning to mention the lack of posture. pls refrain from telling me what "others" can do, this is about you and me and you critiquing my skills when you cannot even equal them. again i ask...if you claim what i did are tricks then show me how they are done, y ou obviously have access to a camera and a sword, im waiting to see. thank you



He also blocked me from commenting on his videos, which told me that he was not interested in open dialogue.  It looks like he also missed the part in the video description which said I was at my sensei's house - and therefore, under his supervision.  And why would I even want to replicate his "skill" of cutting water bottles from a human cutting stand?


----------



## Mcura (Aug 10, 2006)

This idiot is not worth it.  Let him rant and rave.  Sooner or later he's going to cut his little brother's hand, who'll go and tell mom, and take his swords away.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 10, 2006)

Based on his message to you, it is quite clear his own ego will be his biggest obstacle on his journey to perfection.  In fact he is probably about as perfect as he can get, until of course he overcomes the ego thing.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 10, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Must be a hat thing!  Gotta love Ninjai though.
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


Yes, I like the little Ninjai!


----------



## King (Aug 10, 2006)

I wasn't going to comment but the hats... They really remind me of lampshade covers. With my limited knowledge in swords his little video did look pretty impressive. I mean if he was selling lampshades I would have bought two. But reading his posts makes me think his ego has become a bit too inflated. 

I still remember my first cutting session and I can see myself in your video. I think the sword I borrowed was nick-named "battle-axe" by the way it chops (not cuts) through the straw mats. lol


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 10, 2006)

The guy in the funny looking hat said:
			
		

> can y ou or can you not equal my sword sill with your own? you have no sense of balance, two years and your school allows you to practice with a real sword?


 
His typing is terrible...  

First, and foremost, I'm no expert when it comes to kenjutsu; my formal training was for under 6 months, and if anything, I've had more formal training in fencing.  

However, this lack of "great expertise" does not prevent me from stating some common sense: 

1) Using human beings as target stands is irresponsible, and dangerous.  I don't care how accurate and precise someone is with a blade; we are human beings, and we *will* make mistakes.  It only takes one mistake to cause a disaster.  

2) Those who have short fuses and cannot control themselves shouldn't be playing around with dangerous objects until they become more level-headed.  



			
				The guy in the funny looking hat said:
			
		

> says volumes of your school. i was not allowed a real sword untill i had proficiency in it. you are far more dangerous then i. no control, no distanceing, and no balance not even beginning to mention the lack of posture.


 
Hmm, I didn't see a lack of decent fundamentals...  If anything, her performance demonstrates a much superior level of responsibility and safety.  



			
				The guy in the funny looking hat said:
			
		

> pls refrain from telling me what "others" can do, this is about you and me and you critiquing my skills when you cannot even equal them. again i ask...if you claim what i did are tricks then show me how they are done, y ou obviously have access to a camera and a sword, im waiting to see. thank you


 
:rofl:


----------



## Kreth (Aug 10, 2006)

I can tell you how the "tricks" are done: water bottles will split when punctured. There's not much skill involved. It's similar to the trick of cutting a cucumber on a student's chest (which is actually often done with an unsharpened blade).


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 10, 2006)

Some people just HAVE to position themselves to be superior to others...

It's like their way of breathing... without it... they just die!

I think you looked just fine, SL!

Hat-boy on the other hand? WOW! How self-serving are THOSE videos?

Bet this is the same schmuck without the hat! hehehe


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 10, 2006)

You cannot teach a person with Narcissistic Persoanlity Disorder, because learning requires a relationship...and Narcissists do not have people with whom they relate; they have objects with which they interact. Judging by the declarations made by this guy, without any process comments, and by the lack of sense around conduct with other humans, I'd venture a guess you're dealing with a NPD gent. It's a snake; don't try to pet it or reason with it...just go the other way, and leave the self-absorbed little reptile to it's own miserable little fate.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 10, 2006)

Now that I have actually watched the videos, I am even less impressed. Leave it to the silly wannabe's in the funny black pajamas to botch what the decent guys are doing. I would attempt to direct Mr. Seago's attention to this video, or Mr. Roley's. They may recognize the base for the strokes, and have better insight into what's right and wrong with them (room for improvement?).

I know the water bottle training thing. If I did this poor of a job in demoing it, I certainly would not post it on the web as a how-to.  Water, as a mass being acted on by gravity and encased in the plastic shell, OUGHT to...for demonstration purposes...act like a limb being cut through (despite the exoskeleton vs endoskeleton thing). A couple of things to look for in bottle or glass cutting demos that are the hallmarks of skill (the reasons you would want to use this as a demo):

1.  Speed of the stroke, and control of the blade = halving the bottle cleanly, WITH THE REMAINING PORTION NOT LEAVING IT'S SITE!!! If you take your cut, and are slow or lack focus, you run the risk of knocking the thing clean off the base without cleaving it, or only partially cutting into it before it goes flying. A better cut may have it splitting, but both parts still go bye-bye. An expert cut will show the top half going bye-bye, while the bottom remains, with water still in it. Speed of the stroke, people...not rocket science. The rougher cuts you can do with a cleaver, and still knock it for a loop. With a katana...greater concentration of mass to a sharper blade with a higher relative velocity...there should be no problem for such a self-proclaimed expert.

2.  Control of the blade X Focus at Contact. I care less about his efforts to shake water from the blade and reinsert it with a twixie twirl than I do about questions regarding...
Why do his bottles need to be held and tied down?
Why does his parchment need to be anchored?
All resolved with cleaner, faster, better controlled strokes.

Batto on bottles ain't new...old demo trick for cultural parade days, and such. Except the guys who compete in sportive batto are cleanly and clearly better than this.

Swordlady...stick with your sensei's guidance and recommendations...I suspect he is on a less pathological road than this gent.

Pardon me...I just really can't believe he would post those videos as a sign of superiority. It's the equivalent of a karate guy posting video of himself failing to break his boards, tiles, or ice, then bragging about it to people who are trying breaking for the first time.

Final thought: One of the best examples of this [speed X force X path X focus] principle open to the viewing public that I've seen (keeping in mind I have never surfed the web for such, so there may be better) is in the video, "Budo". Karate guy chops the tops off of beer bottles; the speed of the strike fractures the glass at the neck and knocks the bottle top off, leaving the bottom sitting on the post, full of beer. AND THAT'S WITH A HAND! (So, why couldn't this self-proclaimed whiz-kid do it with a blade? Against plastic?)

We used to use, of all things, FRUIT! Toss an apple in the air: The first stroke is upward...as if to split pubis to chin...then follow though, and back around with a horizontal cut to halve it again in a complementary plane...4 pieces. The newbies...apple flying everywhere (blade slightly turned, instead of clean in the plane of the stroke, and slow). The good guys...you'd swear they missed, because the apple stays together until it hits the ground to fall into 4 very-close-to-equal-sized pieces. And besides: Bags of apples are cheaper than straw mats or bottle of water.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## pstarr (Aug 12, 2006)

I like that phrase..."twixie twirl"...gotta remember that...


----------



## Ojiisan (Aug 23, 2006)

Dork-boy locked me out of comments as well after I noted that he should grow up.  His spelling makes it obvious that he must be 17 or under and he says he is a shodan in his "art".  I can not believe that a responsible sensei would allow a rank beginner to perform XMA tricks that could maim or kill his assistants.


----------



## splice42 (Aug 23, 2006)

Did you ever wonder why these people post videos on youtube and bask in the admiration of the masses instead of showing up on message boards about the Japanese Sword Arts to get direction and advice?

In the kingdom of the blind, the one-eyed man is king.


----------

